# VLA - Viralytics Limited



## Robroy (9 May 2007)

The Speculator (David Haselhurst) in today's Bulletin magazine has picked VLA as a strong buy recommendation.

The write-up is exceptionally robust by Haselhurst's normal standards.

(Can't give you a link - it isn't on the Internet yet. However the mag has just hit the newsstands.)

As a one-time medical writer/researcher, I can verify that novel cancer-fighting technologies are thin on the ground. VLA's has much promise.

Haselhurst points out (correctly IMO) that this is a sitting duck for a takeover right now, and one of the big pharmaceutical companies could snap it up "out of the petty cash tin".

With VLA still so cheap and its product looking strong (with new results round the corner), this seems to me a fairly strong buy right now.


----------



## UPKA (9 May 2007)

Hi Robroy, I don't know much about the pharmaceutical industry, is there a reason for a take over on Viralytics? r they doing something that others aren't?


----------



## Robroy (9 May 2007)

Here is the Speculator/Bulletin link:

http://bulletin.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=265824


The modus operandi of VLA's cancer killing agent - viruses - is novel and out of the  mainstream, but also highly promising (animal trials have been very successful).

So The Speculator believes that if they get much more attention, a Big Pharma company may come in and snap them up.


----------



## PhoenixXx (31 August 2007)

Revenue from ordinary activities up 748% to $522mill compared to $69mill FY06.
Also met all of its operational goals, whilst reducing losses by 55% and operating cash outflow by 37%.
Would like to see how far the sp would climb up and regain its losses


----------



## camaybay (3 September 2007)

PhoenixXx said:


> Revenue from ordinary activities up 748% to $522mill compared to $69mill FY06.
> Also met all of its operational goals, whilst reducing losses by 55% and operating cash outflow by 37%.
> Would like to see how far the sp would climb up and regain its losses




It will be very good when commercial sales of Cavatak happen. The activity value for the year ended was $0.522M 

Cheers


----------



## PhoenixXx (3 September 2007)

camaybay said:


> It will be very good when commercial sales of Cavatak happen. The activity value for the year ended was $0.522M
> 
> Cheers




Yes, my apologies, should be $522K, not $522mill. Was too excited when i read the report and mistyped the $K to $mill.


----------



## camaybay (3 September 2007)

Yes I got excited as I have been holding since 0.22 .Probably a few years yet.
Medical development is not a rapid advancer.  I think gold,oil,gas,iron have shorter lead time to profit and zinc and copper affected by the market more easily.
Cheers 
DYOR


----------



## megla (13 November 2007)

do a few know whats going on here? sp up in a major way with no news. asx pulled them over for speeding, but nothing amiss???

i'm holding.


----------



## camaybay (14 November 2007)

With acknowledgement to plastic on SS
 Posted Wednesday 14/11/07 09:44am    
Regular Member

( 784 posts) 

" VLA and BLT will do a deal with CYTR in the US. 

I reckon it will be around about Nov.23 we know the details"



just wait and see! 
cheers


----------



## megla (14 November 2007)

forgive the ignorance, but what is SS? Looks like somewhere I should be! 
Is it another forum and if so is it nice and public like this one, or a nasty fee paying one?


----------



## camaybay (14 November 2007)

www.sharescene .com . I use ASF & SS, and HC when I need some alternative enternainment , but not often. Read BLT on ss, still beyond me what will transpire, it reads like and the "cloak and dagger"  stuff to me. 
Thanks to plastic

cheers


----------



## Tradingking (5 December 2007)

The speculator (from the bulletin) wrote an article saying we've doubled our holding in VLA sending the price up from 5.5c to 11c, then sells 1/2 his holdings at 10c.....  What a scam!!!


----------



## grace (5 December 2007)

Tradingking said:


> The speculator (from the bulletin) wrote an article saying we've doubled our holding in VLA sending the price up from 5.5c to 11c, then sells 1/2 his holdings at 10c.....  What a scam!!!




Yes, he said that there was to be something exciting at the AGM to buy up.  That AGM excitement did not happen.  Then he sold.  If he did that on this site he would be penalised!  He has a lot of followers (including me) so he can influence the market to get that nice return on his paper portfolio.  Followers can not get anywhere near his return.  Sometimes we make losses instead of profits!  He generally is pretty good though.  I have noticed during the year he could have made about 500% by doing the "VLA thing" on his stocks, but generally speaking he doesn't...... 

I don't currently hold VLA as I have been burnt twice on them.


----------



## ianablue (23 April 2008)

ASX and Media Release
23 April 2008
VIRALYTICS USA PATENT ISSUED:
Viralytics Limited (VLA) advises that it has been granted a patent in the United States of
America for the use of its family of 4 Coxsackie viruses for the treatment of all cancers bearing
expression of the ICAM-1 molecule.

Good news today for company and shareholders with this ann


----------



## skip9 (19 January 2010)

New announcement has seen VLA turn the trades over today. Has raised over 100% today.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/announcements.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=vla&timeframe=D&period=W

No debt and one would expect growth if trials like this are successful?


----------



## burlay (19 January 2010)

You may be interested that the stock just doubled. Successful trial. Safety excellent and reduction of tumours in 33% of cases (over 50% stable).


----------



## skip9 (19 January 2010)

Up 150% for today. Be interesting to see if it continues to shoot upwards and continue to grow or if people sell out and take their profits.


----------



## swm79 (19 January 2010)

i like the ann... i held at 3c and oppies at 1c but once again sold after months of doing nothing... as its Phase 1, i'll hope they come back quite a bit and jump on for runs into Phase 2 and 3


----------



## condog (21 January 2010)

What an incredibly volatile ride.....
3c to 12c back to 7c in a day or two...

I shyed from this one as the human risk factors in the approval process scared me off...  I might have got it wrong...  time will  tell..


----------



## condog (21 January 2010)

Tradingking said:


> The speculator (from the bulletin) wrote an article saying we've doubled our holding in VLA sending the price up from 5.5c to 11c, then sells 1/2 his holdings at 10c.....  What a scam!!!






> Robroy - The Speculator (David Haselhurst) in today's Bulletin magazine has picked VLA as a strong buy recommendation.



 Im not sure on Bulliten...but imagine its the same...


To all the speculator readers....its a very serious breach of copyright to publish his information in here the day or even a few days after it happens in such a precise manner...I have been guilty myself until I got warned off.......you will get yourselves and ASF in lots of trouble, not to mention you severly depreciate the value of the information you/we are paying for if it is released before Eureka subscribers have time to buy in on these things....at the pre crazy stupid prices that seem to inevitably follow....

I know you mean well, but  they are currently investigating such issues....so you have been duly warned........I wanted to send this via PM, but some of you do not have PM as an option....

Enjoy the ride on VLA....looks set to go....one way or the other...


----------



## Russell (23 May 2011)

There has been an update from VLA in regards to the current Phase II trial of CAVATAK. Going to do some more research on this company and keep it on my watchlist to see what happens.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 May 2011)

Biotechs are definitely flavour of the week/month and VLA has a really nice story unfolding.  See their website.  

The chart shows small real bodies and long upper wicks with a definite uptrend, which all spells "insto accumulation".  One definitely needs to be careful about entry price (because they love thumpingit back down), but I'd say 10-10.5c would be reasonable _for today_.  So long as mining stocks stay out of favour, and I think they will for some time, this should continue on to 12c (previous high) without any problems whatsoever.  Whether it breaks through that might depend on anns (or lack thereof) in line with market expectations.  Timing will be important.  FDA approval pending.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 May 2011)

Managed Fund boss: "How are we going with VLA?"
junior: "We have filled about 1/2 of the volume we need.  No one is selling to us"
boss: "Keep the volume up, even if you have to buy and sell to yourself all day"
junior: "yes we're doing that, but we are making up almost all of the day's trades.  No one is selling to us".
boss:  "ok thump the price down 10% and see what happens"
junior: *click*....waits.....
boss:  "what happened? any reaction?  any stops triggered?"
junior: "no we just cleared all our own bids".
boss: "fuc.k.  If we push it down too far, these traders are going to be all over it and buy up *OUR stock*.  Just keep at it.  We may need to take out every price level up to 20c if we don't get any more stock today".
junior: "ok"
boss: "do you know how to do that?"
junior: "yes, we enter the order seconds before VLA opens.  It gaps up to 20c, we fill the bid side and then start selling heavily into those bids so that it doesn't attract traders.  Then sell it back to about 12 cents".
boss: "exactly.  Bloody traders, give the irrits.  Only we should have access to this company.  Who do they think they are?"


.... and so on.


----------



## Tycoon (24 June 2011)

Next week is the week! Looks like people are getting excited again given the last two trading days


----------



## skc (27 June 2011)

Tycoon said:


> Next week is the week! Looks like people are getting excited again given the last two trading days




Not as excited as the sellers today?! High 11c low 7.6c for a tidy gap close.



Gringotts Bank said:


> Managed Fund boss: "How are we going with VLA?"
> junior: "We have filled about 1/2 of the volume we need.  No one is selling to us"
> boss: "Keep the volume up, even if you have to buy and sell to yourself all day"
> junior: "yes we're doing that, but we are making up almost all of the day's trades.  No one is selling to us".
> ...




What did the fund manager said to the junior today?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 June 2011)

Same as the other day.  "Flush those friggin' day traders out of my company".

I watched the trading for most of the morning and there was nothing 'organic' about it.  Private traders just _do not trade that way_.  If a stock is primed to run, and has strong sentiment, it runs.  Traders allow it to run until it gets overbought.  Or in the case of a very weak Ords (such as we have at the moment), you end up with a long upper wick on a small white bodied candle.  The trading was just so negative and inhibitory, and it achieved its aim.


----------



## Tycoon (30 June 2011)

skc said:


> Not as excited as the sellers today?! High 11c low 7.6c for a tidy gap close.






Gringotts Bank said:


> Same as the other day.  "Flush those friggin' day traders out of my company".
> 
> I watched the trading for most of the morning and there was nothing 'organic' about it.  Private traders just _do not trade that way_.  If a stock is primed to run, and has strong sentiment, it runs.  Traders allow it to run until it gets overbought.  Or in the case of a very weak Ords (such as we have at the moment), you end up with a long upper wick on a small white bodied candle.  The trading was just so negative and inhibitory, and it achieved its aim.




What was the aim exactly?


----------



## Vanquish (4 August 2011)

For those of you who have woken to find that VLA is an invalid code on ASX etc, rest easy. As a nervous investor I called the company this morning and Mr Delahunty assures us that all is well and the company will be active on the code VLADA for approx. 8-10 days and revert back to VLA.


----------



## Tyler Durden (22 April 2012)

Relevant:

*It's a tempting idea and one on the cutting edge of a new medical research field called oncolytic virotherapy. Could the common cold cure cancer?

Except that the idea is not really new at all. The classical Greek physician Hippocrates is often credited with the saying: ''Give me the power to create a fever and I shall cure any disease.''

More than 2500 years later modern scientists, including a team from the University of Newcastle, are proving the theory has merit.

...

Associate Professor Darren Shafren of the University of Newcastle has been looking at the phenomenon for the better part of 15 years. ''Even though a lot of the cases seemed anecdotal, there was something in it,'' he says. ''This phenomenon has always been there but with the latest tools and technologies we have, we can match the right virus with the right cancer.''

Shafren is the chief scientific officer with a company called Viralytics, which has been conducting trials using a virus to treat cancer patients. His work is focused on the coxsackievirus, one of the causes of the common cold.

''It's a small virus, it's about one-billionth of the size of a table tennis ball,'' he says. ''If you look at it under an electron microscope, it looks a bit like a Ferrero Rocher chocolate. The beauty with this particular virus is that it attacks cancer cells.''

The virus is attracted to a certain molecule that is found in abnormally high numbers on cancer cells. While a healthy cell might have five or six of these particular molecules, a cancer cell would have 10,000.

''So the virus comes past, recognises all these molecules and all of a sudden it just sticks on there,'' Shafren says.

''Not only does the virus actively seek out cancer cells [but] once it's inside the cell it replicates until it eventually bursts the cell.''

Once the cell breaks open, the patient's antibodies move in, alerting the immune system to the presence of cancer cells.

''So one virus goes in, 200 come out and they they potentially can go and infect other cells,'' Shafren says.

''If they get into the bloodstream, they can be carried to other areas of the body and infect other cancer cells at a distant site.''

Attacking those tiny clusters of cancer cells, known as micrometastases, before they have progressed is the ultimate goal of the treatment, but such studies could take years.

''If you look at a one-centimetre tumour, there is something in the order of 10 billion cancer cells in there but it's the size of a marble,'' Shafren says. ''Micrometastases are a collection of maybe a couple of hundred cells. You'll never see them - they're too small. But the virus can detect those cells and do a mopping operation.''

Having made this discovery, Shafren and his team then needed to work out which cancer cells the virus liked to kill most.

Preliminary research shows the common cold virus has a taste for melanoma - the third-most common type of cancer in Australia - but Shafren is also looking at how viruses affect cancers of the breast, prostate, pancreas and lung.

He shies away from the term ''holy grail'' but he believes virotherapy could give cancer patients better quality of life.*

http://www.smh.com.au/technology/sci-tech/could-this-virus-cure-cancer-20120421-1xdtf.html


----------



## greggles (22 February 2018)

It looks like VLA is getting taken over by Merck & Co., Inc. at $1.75 a share. Not a bad premium on yesterday's close of 62.5c. Viralytics shareholders laughing all the way to the bank today.


----------



## System (22 June 2018)

On June 21st, 2018, Viralytics Limited (VLA) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between the Company and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in the Company by Merck Sharp & Dohme (Holdings) Pty Ltd (a wholly owned subsidiary of Merck & Co., Inc.).


----------

